# programme pour déverrouiller tous les fichiers dans un dossier



## squarepusher (8 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 

Voilà j'aimerais écrire dans un programme pour déverrouiller les fichiers et tous les fichiers contenus dans les sous-dossiers d'un dossier .
Je ne sais pas si je pourrai faire ça en apple script ou autre .

Si vous pouviez me donner quelques indications sur ce qu'il faudrait utiliser (quelques lignes d'apple script peut-être).

Merci d'avance !


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Mars 2007)

squarepusher a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voil&#224; j'aimerais &#233;crire dans un programme pour d&#233;verrouiller les fichiers et tous les fichiers contenus dans les sous-dossiers d'un dossier .
> Je ne sais pas si je pourrai faire &#231;a en apple script ou autre .
> ...


Quand tu dis d&#233;verouiller, c'est pour avoir les droit d'acc&#232;s ??

pomme+i sur le dossier, en bas dans propri&#233;taire et autorisations tu te donne les droits (c'est pas pour aller voir dans les sessions des autres au moins  ?), puis tu fais "Appliquer aux &#233;l&#233;ments inclus" et c'est bon 

*EDIT :* je viens de voir la petite case "Verrouill&#233;" dans les infos...en fait je suppose que tu parles de &#231;a, je vais voir ce qu'on peut faire en AppleScript


*EDIT 2 :* je viens de voir dans le dico applescript du finder (cmd-shift-o dans l'&#233;diteur de script) il y a une propri&#233;t&#233; "locked" (Finder items > item > Locked) mais j'ai l'impression qu'avec &#231;a on peut juste savoir si c'est verrouill&#233; ou non et pas agir dessus...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Quand tu dis déverouiller, c'est pour avoir les droit d'accès ??
> 
> pomme+i sur le dossier, en bas dans propriétaire et autorisations tu te donne les droits (c'est pas pour aller voir dans les sessions des autres au moins  ?), puis tu fais "Appliquer aux éléments inclus" et c'est bon
> .


inexact ou plutôt pas toujours

ceci marche pour un dossier et les fichiers nclus ( fichiers simples , pas des sous dossiers verrouillés)

Car ca ne marche  PAS  si ces fichiers sont des sous dossiers verrouillés;  sous dossiers eux mêmes contenant des éléments

Autrement dit ca marche par " niveau"


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> inexact ou plutôt pas toujours
> 
> ceci marche pour un dossier et les fichiers nclus ( fichiers simples , pas des sous dossiers verrouillés)
> 
> ...


bon ben alors *sudo chmod -R +wxr <glissez le dossier ici>* dans le terminal pis val&#224;... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2007)

Via le terminal c'est radical  car l&#224; ca  impacte tout les locks de ce qui est dans le dossier choisi.
 mais  tu le sais , le terminal c'est ...d&#233;licat &#224; manier et beaucoup &#233;vitent

Ceci dit , l'id&#233;e d'un applescript d&#233;verrouilleur "automatique" ( pas s&#251;r qe ce soit faisable)
 ben ca , perso , ca me parait risqu&#233; ( cot&#233; s&#233;curit&#233;, manip par erreur etc)
Je parle de l'aspect " automatique " de modif OS , hmmmm 
vaut mieux garder la main


----------



## squarepusher (8 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Via le terminal c'est radical  car là ca  impacte tout les locks de ce qui est dans le dossier choisi.
> mais  tu le sais , le terminal c'est ...délicat à manier et beaucoup évitent
> 
> Ceci dit , l'idée d'un applescript déverrouilleur "automatique" ( pas sûr qe ce soit faisable)
> ...



en fait je ne pense pas qu'ne Apple script il soit possible de faire ceci . j'ai aussi vu le locked dans le dictionnaire mais il permet juste d'observer le verrouillage , pas de le changer.


----------



## bruno13100 (5 Décembre 2008)

Mauvais endroit du message
Désolé


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2008)

```
#!/usr/bin/sh

#
# Copyright (c), mmw Cucurbita
# All rights reserved.
#

usage () {
    echo "Usage: setLock [lock|unlock] file"
    exit 1
}

if [ $# != 2 ] ;
then
  usage
fi

if ! test -f "${2}" ;
then
  usage
fi

if test "${1}" = "unlock" ;
then
    cmd=`/Developer/Tools/GetFileInfo -al "${2}"`
    if test "$(echo $cmd)" = "1" ;
    then
        /Developer/usr/bin/SetFile -a l "${2}"
    fi
elif test "${1}" = "lock" ;
then
    cmd=`/Developer/Tools/GetFileInfo -al "${2}"`
    if test "$(echo $cmd)" = "0" ;
    then
        /Developer/usr/bin/SetFile -a L "${2}"
    fi
else
    usage
fi

# EOF
```


----------

